# Clever Dripper



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys. I have a few brewers. Usually end up using the aeropress or Kalita. I have a clever, but it gets little use. Mainly because it never seems to drain fully, and when using a grind like I would for an immersion brew such as the inverted aeropress it takes about 3 minutes to drain, most recipes say a 45 second drain is ideal but to get that time I have to use a grind size that is similar to whole coffee beans (maybe a small exaggeration there)

Any tips?

What drain time do you all shoot for?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Forget drain time, concentrate on steep time, between fill & drain.

Drain time is just indicative of grind size, if you grind coarse for a fast drain time your extraction will be low/low side of normal. If you grind fine for a medium/high extraction, your draw down will be longer...but in either scenario, the draw down has little impact on the extraction, it always adds a little, but only a little however long draw down takes.

Some of the sweetest, cleanest brews I have had took 4-6min to draw down.

Short draw downs of 30-60seconds seem to be based on siphon practice, but you have pressure pulling the brewed coffee into the lower chamber in that scenario.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

What MWJB said.

Also do you add your coffee in first or after you've poured water in?

If the former - that may be the issue.

Otherwise go by taste - I got one of these for christmas and LOVE IT


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

There is also 30+ min brews to be considered with the CCD, never had a really bad one. Tea cosy or towels are your friend if you are going longer...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great piece of kit. I use mine everyday at work 30 mins brews plus. You can do quicker ones but longer are sweeter!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've stopped cupping at work in favour of a standard CCD recipe for tasting with the team now. Basically impossible to screw up and delivers very repeatable results accurately.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

What's your recipe @Scotford


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

James811 said:


> What's your recipe @Scotford


20g dose. 300g brew water. 5 minute brew. Always ground at number 17 on our EK. Taste at 9 min.


----------

